# GPU crunching



## KLiK (Jun 3, 2014)

So,here is my question to you guys...I do computing with a server board with quad-core Xeon proc: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/3010/PDSM4_.cfm

Now, I also want to implement a decent GPU power...as u can see, there is a: 
1 (x8) PCI-e slot
1 (x4) PCI-e slot

There are two things that I can build with that: 
1. use dual cards with SLI or CROSS-FIRE...an to do that I have to use 2x identical GPU based on slower 1 (x4) PCI-e slot...
2. use single card on 1 (x8) PCI-e slot, but much faster

Also, please suggest the fastest GPU cards for the slots.

Which one do you suggest is faster way of crunching & (maybe, if I get some time) video gaming? Thanks!


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 3, 2014)

You can't run SLI on an x4 slot only crossfire. As for which is faster. Well that depends on the task. For example in the few programs that support AMD cards AMD is faster but since cuda is more popular you'd probably be better of with an Nvidia. And if you do get an Nvidia you can't go SLI.


----------



## KLiK (Jun 3, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> You can't run SLI on an x4 slot only crossfire. As for which is faster. Well that depends on the task. For example in the few programs that support AMD cards AMD is faster but since cuda is more popular you'd probably be better of with an Nvidia. And if you do get an Nvidia you can't go SLI.


thanks!

could u suggest some x8 & x4 
or x8 & PCI 
or x8 & PCI-X pair of the AMD/ATi cards?


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 3, 2014)

What's you budget


----------



## KLiK (Jun 3, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> What's you budget


don't have a hard line...noticed that those cards aren't so expensive anymore...can be bought by $100...

but, lets say I would spend up to $300 on a graphic card...even though that  there is no x8 PCIe that cost that much....


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 3, 2014)

KLiK said:


> don't have a hard line...noticed that those cards aren't so expensive anymore...can be bought by $100...
> 
> but, lets say I would spend up to $300 on a graphic card...even though that  there is no x8 PCIe that cost that much....



Even if you only have an x8 PCI-e slot you can run an x16 GPU in it just won't have as much bandwidth. IMO if you can spend 300$ get an R9 280.


----------



## KLiK (Jun 3, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> Even if you only have an x8 PCI-e slot you can run an x16 GPU in it just won't have as much bandwidth. IMO if you can spend 300$ get an R9 280.


please check the mbo I have listed....x16 PCIe card can't fit in the slot! :/


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 3, 2014)

The top slot can definitely fit a x16 card if you file down the ending of the slot so that the GPU gold fingers can hang in the air. Otherwise just find the most powerful x8 PCI-e card you can and use that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 3, 2014)

Also there are no gpu crunching wu's at this time. But you can fold on it.


----------

